# 2003 f250 battery light



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

i have a 2003 f250 with a fisher set up ... last night i started the truck and the battery light was on and the lights looked a lil dim... i drove it home got it in my drive way dropped the plow and went to raise it back up and the lights go really dim and then the abs light came on only when i was raising the plow ?? annd now today.. nothing no lights at all .. any suggestions ????


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Alternator failing maybe. I was on a roadtrip a few years ago and my battery light started to get brighter and brighter. I was in the middle of nowhere and had no choice but to push on. Eventually the truck died. I slept for 3 or 4 hours then tried restarting the truck. It fired right up and I was able to drive an hour or so to the closest town. Replaced the alternator and never had another problem.


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

what about the abs light tho ??


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely an alternator gone bad. When the abs light comes on, the battery is almost dead. I bet the radio shut off also. Replace the altenator and charge the battery fully before driving it. Here's a hint, with key off, press and hold tripometer reset while turning the key. After several seconds, the odometer will read test. Release the odometer button and start the truck. You can now press the odometer button and scroll thru til it reads "batt". It will display the charging voltage. If it's below 13.4v, the altenator is bad. Properly charging systems should be over 14v. This trick applies to 99-03 trucks with digital odometers. Not sure what other years it works on.


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

wow thanks very much... but the raido didnt shut off at all just the abs light when on when picking the plow up but its not doing that today at all ?


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

should i upgrade the alternator to bigger amps ... any suggestions on what alternators to get ??


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Alt is bad.....


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

is replacing the alt hard ....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

NLMCT;1776981 said:


> is replacing the alt hard ....


Really. Your serious?


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

lol ive never done it before but i just watched a video it should only take like 15 min .... sorry


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

depends on what is in the way!


----------



## bdryer (Sep 26, 2011)

dieselss;1776986 said:


> Really. Your serious?


Really!?! You're serious?

Everybody has their first time doing things. I'm sure you weren't born an expert in everything…. 
Give the guy a break.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, since he said its a ford and a 2003 that just narrows it down so much. 
Did you know that in 2003 there was 5 engine configurations. And of the 5 two had the options of dual alts. 
So seeing as how that info was never given how can someone honestly answer as to hard it is?


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

It's a f250 ... And it hasn't done it all day today no battery light or and light ???


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Check the plug and the wire on the back of the alternator. Check the terminals on the battery and the wires going to the terminal be sure everything is tight. if it is an intermittent problem I doubt that it's the alternator. Probably a loose connection somewhere. The plug on the alternator is known to go bad also.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats what happened to mine when the alt was bad too.


----------



## mcprop (Jan 31, 2014)

Check all you electrical connections especially the ground cables.. My lights used to dim when I lifted the plow even after I changed the cables. I installed a high output Alternator to compensate for the extra electrical load on the vehicles electrical system. The problem was fixed. You can check the alternator load with a volt/amp meter .


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

sometimes the alt can be rebuilt. or you can upgrade amps and get a high output heavy duty one. they make large expensive ambulance ones for the 5.4


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

truck completely died today abd light was on and the battery light ... radio also turned off on me .. guess i need to go buy a alternator today


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

So your plan was to just run it til it quit, huh? Great idea.


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

Wilnip;1779348 said:


> So your plan was to just run it til it quit, huh? Great idea.


No actually I needed to get money together first but thanks for your input


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I just asked because I found it weird that you asked for advice 2 days ago but waited til you coukdnt run the truck anymore to do anything with it. But it's your truck, do with it you will. Just a heads up, if that battery is dead, it will freeze in these cold temps and you will have to replace it as well.


----------

